# Windows Boot failure and Hard Disk Crash



## shabin5785 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi,

My Work Machine (with win 7) fails to boot. It is stuck at the windows logo. Now the IT support guys in my Office tells me that my Hard disk has crashed. And i have no way to validate this. So.

Would a hard disk crash cause this failure for windows?

I tried start up repair. This loaded windows files , but then went to a screen with light blue haze and was stuck there. I had used the system previous day as well and has not faced any BSOD till now. Is it really hard disk failure?

Even if its a Hard Disk failure, cant the data be recovered? The IT guys are telling me that the HD is not detected as an external device itself. For some reason i cannot believe that. 

Any pointers?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 25, 2014)

to confirm hdd failure you need to run S.M.A.R.T. values test.if windows is running you can check these values by running portable zip version of crystaldisk info software which does not need to be installed.if windows is not running then you need to boot your pc from a cd with such software to check these values.see this to boot from cd or usb:
SeaTools for DOS and Windows - How to Use - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 25, 2014)

Run it in safe mode and see that in the bios it is set in AHCI mode only. Todays HDD's run in AHCI mode which is a newer SATA interface for faster communication between the devices.

Update your Bios to the latest version.


----------

